# Is it normal to daydream about death and suicide?



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

I thought that everybody daydreamed about death/suicide. I often daydream about death, whether it's my own or a character I've made up. Often when I'm in a room or walking down the street I think of all the ways I could kill myself and what it would be like.

I thought that everyone thought about that and it's only abnormal if you're actually going to do it? I didn't think that they would count as suicidal thoughts, but I read online that they are. I think it's mainly just a curiosity about death and a way to escape. I don't think I'd ever have the guts to actually kill myself.

Do you ever fantasize about your own death/suicide?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

I do. Yes. I don't think it's unhealthy - it's a common thing to wonder about.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

No. I can't say I've never thought about it, but fantasizing isn't how I'd describe it. I fear the death of others more than my own. I don't really think about it much because it's something I have no control over and we are all going to die sometime.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I almost never think about my own death or suicide unless I'm really depressed. I used to imagine someone close to me dying and my reactions to that, though. But it always made me incredibly sad. I also used to imagine them being in the process of dying and me saving them.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Niamh_Chinn_Oir said:


> I thought that everybody daydreamed about death/suicide. I often daydream about death, whether it's my own or a character I've made up. Often when I'm in a room or walking down the street I think of all the ways I could kill myself and what it would be like.
> 
> I thought that everyone thought about that and it's only abnormal if you're actually going to do it? I didn't think that they would count as suicidal thoughts, but I read online that they are. I think it's mainly just a curiosity about death and a way to escape. I don't think I'd ever have the guts to actually kill myself.
> 
> Do you ever fantasize about your own death/suicide?


No madam, it is not normal.
No madam, I have never.

At the same time, I have no fear of death.


----------



## MoltenHorse (Feb 24, 2012)

I think about suicide or dieing every day, suicide thoughts I try to push away but the dieing thoughts give me some kind of weird comfort. Just until recently I've thought this to be normal, but then I read something making me think maybe it isn't as normal as I've thought.
So I have the same question. And if it isn't normal...why?


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

MoltenHorse said:


> I think about suicide or dieing every day, suicide thoughts I try to push away but the dieing thoughts give me some kind of weird comfort. Just until recently I've thought this to be normal, but then I read something making me think maybe it isn't as normal as I've thought.
> So I have the same question. And if it isn't normal...why?


Exactly. Even when I'm not depressed, I still think about death. It's the most inevitable of all human experiences, it's the one thing everybody on this planet has in common. It's mysterious and nobody living can ever know what it's like. I thought that everybody would fantasize about it. I think about it daily.

That being said, when I am depressed, as I think I am now, the daydreams get a little more...intense I suppose. And I tend to focus more on suicide than death in general.


Edit: I get what you're saying about the comfort thing. It's nice to know that no matter how much you screw up your life, everything will be forgotten and forgiven as soon as you die. Nothing will matter anymore.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll be politically correct and say that normal is just defined by the majority and all others are not normal.

But since the world no longer works that way, and everyone is normal, regardless of their condition - 

It is normal. You are just different from me.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Really, the only abnormality is what some stupid website says or what someone else says. It's normal for human beings to feel suicidal living in this world because this world is a struggle. Life is a struggle. I'm having problems with this right now because I'm in constant emotional pain which is trauma related. It's just another escape. To acknowledge you're thinking about it and you're worried is a very good sign because you're not ignoring your conscience and if you were, well, obviously that would be "abnormal" in this world and really, it's not. It's just an escape. An easy escape that would hurt everyone who knows you, obviously.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

When I was about 8 years old, I remember standing on a bridge and imagining what it would be like to throw myself off. My imagination took me to what would happen after. If I would die right away, if I would not. How my family would process it. How things would be when I was out of the picture. Dark stuff. I felt like a very weird kid at the time, even though I didn't intend to do it.

I think it's normal, though. I've heard that most people tend to have what are called intrusive thoughts. Unpleasant thoughts that seem to come from nowhere. Mentally healthy people don't act on them, that's all.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

dejavu said:


> When I was about 8 years old, I remember standing on a bridge and imagining what it would be like to throw myself off. My imagination took me to what would happen after. If I would die right away, if I would not. How my family would process it. How things would be when I was out of the picture. Dark stuff. I felt like a very weird kid at the time, even though I didn't intend to do it.
> 
> I think it's normal, though. I've heard that most people tend to have what are called intrusive thoughts. Unpleasant thoughts that seem to come from nowhere. Mentally healthy people don't act on them, that's all.


I have been having intrusive thoughts. They are little demons, I swear. It's nearly impossible to get rid of them, too.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

You might want to remove that thanks; I was being wholly sarcastic. Just being honest in case someone got it and wondered at your incongruity.


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

sanari said:


> You might want to remove that thanks; I was being wholly sarcastic. Just being honest in case someone got it and wondered at your incongruity.


Remove what?


----------



## Pucca (Jun 13, 2012)

The only time I ever thought about my own death was when I had to undergo surgery or some other life-threatening event.
The only time I thought about suicide was during a particularly tragic time during my teen years. I had seen too much of the horrors of life; everything I valued was stripped from me; I was emotionally and verbally abused...basically, I was severely depressed and devoid of hope. 
And then the thought that "this too shall pass" helped me have a little hope. 
My life situation did indeed change and I haven't thought about suicide since.


----------



## Zerosum (Jul 17, 2011)

It is when your depressed


----------



## Svensenberg (May 13, 2012)

Yep, I've thought about it... In my opinion it's all about pain management and coping. Once the stresses in your life become more numerous than your means of dealing with them you begin to become overwhelmed and will likely have these kinds of thoughts. It's a pretty simple formula, I think. Anyone can be susceptible


----------



## VioletTru (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't even have to be depressed to wonder about the different ways in which death can come to me. When I'm actually depressed, however, those fantasies multiply. Like the OP said, I'd never follow through with them in real life. It ain't worth it.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

As long as you don't linger on those dreams for too long, you're fine. The subconscious has a way of processing what you're focused on after an extended period of time, turning the fantasy into a real possibility. That's why I never cling to any particular kind of fantasy or daydream. If I do have a fantasy I cling to constantly, it's something I wouldn't mind becoming a possibility in reality - traveling to distant countries and living in other cultures is the only fantasy I cling strongly to that I can think of off the top of my head.

Death? Thought about it before, in passing. Suicide? It's been a long time since I even contemplated it, but I did think of a long-term coma as a potential method of forcing the family to come together and work out their problems with each other (for me, if nothing else). That was only five or six months ago when I was particularly depressed and trying to think out solutions for my family's drama. Anyway, I don't dwell on either or. Is it normal? It's normal to be a cynic given the state of the world as it is now, but I leave it up to the trained professionals to determine it's 'normality' or not. I don't look at things in terms of 'normal' and 'abnormal', so I would be the worst authority on 'normalcy' you could ever meet.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

This was me up until about a couple of years ago. I used to think about it more than I probably should have been thinking about it. Pulled myself out of that black hole for the most part. Living life while I can is much more important I guess.


----------



## Coziene (Jun 11, 2012)

I do it very often. It is very normal for me. If anyone ever accessed my mind, they would probably get sucked in to the dark abyss, and could never leave with their sanity unscathed. They may as well not leave, because there would be no reason to, when the dark voices in my mind would convince them they have everything they need right here...
Anyway, to be succint, a lot of people consider these things.


----------

